# Surgical Trays



## jod867 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to know if any of you out there are getting paid for surgical trays. I never get paid for them they are always denied as part of the procedure. should I even be billing to them or should I be billing differently. Any advice on this would be great. I am currently using A4550. This is usually for a toenail removal or a laceration etc.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 18, 2010)

*surgical tray*

The cost of supplies are usually included in the procedure.  Only unusual or excessive supplies should be billed.


----------



## jennipapp (Feb 18, 2010)

Back in 2004 I think the surgical trays went global to the procedure.


----------

